# Want help diferentiating between degrees of circumcision



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

A few nights ago I asked to see dh's penis. I was curious (after reading about degrees of circ) if his would be consided "loose" or "tight". I have no idea. I couldn't tell. Maybe it's in between and that's why I can't tell. I need better descriptions to understand more.

TIA


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

i cant tell right now coz i am at work.

i think it was

www.circoncision.com

but it is in french (i think) but you can find the area if you poke around. it has pics of EVERY type of circ and intact.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I saw the degrees of circ
Some loose circs can range from a partial circ foreskin covering over the glans

medium loose circ -foreskin can only be reached loosely to the edge of the back of the glans which means will bunch up when erect than just be "plain straight.

A tight circ could result either with skin tags, skin bridges and the fartherness of the color of the penis.

The farther the color is would mean it's a hight tight circ .


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

through 'descriptions'

When Erect:

Partial covering of the head, or if the shaft skin reaches the base of the head you are Loose or somewhat Loose

If you can see the scar line on the shaft you are tight.

This is when erect.

If you saw mine when I am flacid you would think i am loose, but when erect the scar line is about an inch to an inch and a half away from the head, that means I am High and Tight.

The new skin that is growing is growing in front of the scar line, so now my circ is a lil 'odd' looking and hard to define as tight loose or moderate. But that is what it is 'by description'


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua*
through 'descriptions'

When Erect:

Partial covering of the head, or if the shaft skin reaches the base of the head you are Loose or somewhat Loose

If you can see the scar line on the shaft you are tight.

This is when erect.

If you saw mine when I am flacid you would think i am loose, but when erect the scar line is about an inch to an inch and a half away from the head, that means I am High and Tight.

The new skin that is growing is growing in front of the scar line, so now my circ is a lil 'odd' looking and hard to define as tight loose or moderate. But that is what it is 'by description'

Hmmm...by these descriptions my DH here has a tight circ. I always thought of it mainly as how much skin you can pull up easily over the glans when erect. Am I completely wrong? Where is that coverage index link? I had my DH pegged as a CI-3 by that. Not super loose, but not tight either.

The skin is super bunched up behind the glans when flaccid...to the point where it is encroaching on the glans (especially on the part where the frenulum would have been---I think he's a little uneven and less circ'd on that side). There is some wrinkling when erect on the skin, but you can still plainly see the scar.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

my DP/SO thought I was loose too till we saw what loose really looked like.

I can pull skin up the shaft and over the glans when erect too, but I am high and tight. No coverage when erect and the skin is no where near the back of the glans when erect.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.newforeskin.biz/CI/CIchart.htm

Hey, I've got it bookmarked.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

wow, that site isnt blocked from my work! :0) i am IT so I monitor myself.

I am CI-2 I think.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua*
my DP/SO thought I was loose too till we saw what loose really looked like.

I can pull skin up the shaft and over the glans when erect too, but I am high and tight. No coverage when erect and the skin is no where near the back of the glans when erect.

Well, I think where the scar line is has quite a lot of do with the proportion of inner to outer foreskin which was taken. Not necessarily how tight the circ is though.

Just look at those pics of loose/tight circs on the index page. The scars all seem to be around the same place. DH here has a scarline much lower, close to halfway.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

The pictures were really helpful.
Which ones on there were circ'd? (some are obvious, but not all)

I think my dh is somewhere in the CI-1 to CI-2 range.

So I have a stupid question- when a doctor/mohel is preforming a circ do they know what they are going to get? Or is it more like belly buttons to a degree?

Yosh- the link you sent me wasn't french. When I was looking around I found the forskin prosthesis. I have heard of it before, but never saw one. I wonder how effective they are. I wonder if dh would wear it.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
The pictures were really helpful.
Which ones on there were circ'd? (some are obvious, but not all)

I think my dh is somewhere in the CI-1 to CI-2 range.

So I have a stupid question- when a doctor/mohel is preforming a circ do they know what they are going to get? Or is it more like belly buttons to a degree?

Yosh- the link you sent me wasn't french. When I was looking around I found the forskin prosthesis. I have heard of it before, but never saw one. I wonder how effective they are. I wonder if dh would wear it.


If you getyour husband to think about the prosthetic you might as well get him to restore. It takes 3 years or so, sometimes less.

I have been restoring off and on since early february and I have a little growth but the sensations have already increased, specially in the area where the frenulum is.

might ahve been the wrong link, I tried to do it from memory. THe link Christy gave has more pics than mine so hers is better anyways


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua*

might ahve been the wrong link, I tried to do it from memory. THe link Christy gave has more pics than mine so hers is better anyways









I couldn't find anything from that link you posted...if you find the right one please post it later. I actually have a really impressive stash of foreskin restoration links here. The funny thing is, DH was helping his dad do something on our computer, finding some links for him that he had stored and when he was trying to find his links my "circumcision/foreskin restoration" link folder popped up







.








.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

As of right now his response to restoration is "hell no". If I were to get him to try the prosthesis and he were to experience positive things because of it then he *might* change his mind, but I doubt it.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
As of right now his response to restoration is "hell no". If I were to get him to try the prosthesis and he were to experience positive things because of it then he *might* change his mind, but I doubt it.

Is he open to reading more up on it? I focused on the increased sensations and what other restored men had written up as the difference, and how sex would be easier/improved...it probably took 2-3 years before he was really comfortable with the idea. So don't give up!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, all this talk about restoring always gets me thinking.

I think dh is a c-1, and right now I can't really approach him about it, I'm waiting for an opportunity, but I'll always have to tread carefully. All the talk about restoring with some foreskin there makes me feel very sad that I don't think he really has any.

I'm not sure about the circumstances behind dh's circ-- he is Jewish, but I'm not sure he had a Mohel or a circ at the hospital.

Is there any 'typical' Jewish circumcision-- or is it across the board just as hospital circs are???

I know I've heard both mention that in the US there is a 'requirement' for glans exposure (which was just mentioned in brief once) and also comments that in Israel, circumcisions are looser.

Any thoughts???

Jessica


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy*
Is he open to reading more up on it? I focused on the increased sensations and what other restored men had written up as the difference, and how sex would be easier/improved...it probably took 2-3 years before he was really comfortable with the idea. So don't give up!

He pretty much thinks I'm nuts. . .but hey- he has never stood in my way when I wanted to do something (induce lactation, have an unassisted birth, have a homebirth- well NOW he stands in the way of UC, but that's a long story). The only thing is it would take a lot of effort on his part, so he needs to be commited. I guess I should get more info and see if he'd read more.

OH- my kid's wrecking the place. . .


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
He pretty much thinks I'm nuts. . .but hey- he has never stood in my way when I wanted to do something (induce lactation, have an unassisted birth, have a homebirth- well NOW he stands in the way of UC, but that's a long story). The only thing is it would take a lot of effort on his part, so he needs to be commited. I guess I should get more info and see if he'd read more.

OH- my kid's wrecking the place. . .

Here he doesn't think I'm nuts...maybe a little quirky...but he knows that my strongest personality trait is searching for the truth. I don't really care what society does...I do what I research to be right and what I believe is right. He actually appreciates my approach to life though, and it has benefited us all as a family. I like to use my brain







and consider myself a lifelong learner.

Anyhow, if you have the husband who would do anything to make you happy (aka tolerate your womanliness







) there are major advantages to that. I think I have the same issue here with my DH, though he has agreed to restore it takes a LOT of effort on his part. And, he is a really busy guy. He would have to make it a priority.

So, there are always ways you can "help" him along with manual stretching. I mean, seriously, you could do it on your own to him in a pleasurable way. Just use your imagination. And, yes it does work...it might work to the point where he starts to notice and then says...hmmm...I never felt that before, or that was different (in a good way). Bring that up as an option...that is how we've been starting here, though DH tells me he plans on making a big effort one he takes his vacation time and reads up more! I just wish he would spend less time watching sports and more time reading about this







. He is the type who watches ANY sport which is on TV, which means EVERY DAY he is watching something.







:


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't really know much about actually restoring, but doesn't it involve lots of tugging? That's something he can do WHILE watching sports (if he's like some guys I know he might already have his hand in the area anyway







). He can use restoration as an excuse to watch more sports.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

usually you use a device. I use a film canister tied to one of my old neck ties. And it really stretches itself. there is more info on it, if your husband gets interested I can feed more info on it.

It really is just a matter of having the time to do it. takes 3-10 hours a day for 2-3 years.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

3-10 hours a day! What can you do while doing it?


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

anything you want. i usually clean.

some people do it while at work. all you do is tape your shaft skin to something and tie that something around your waist or down the pant leg.

put on your pants and walk carefully.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

takes 10 minutes to cut it off and 2 or 3 years to grow it back.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Can it be done in your sleep?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Is there any reason why you shouldn't do it for longer than 10 hours?


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

i only do it for 5 hours at a time. It gets.... irritating. not painful.

Some men have said they got stretchmarks. I am taking my time with my restoration because my penis is vauluable to me and I would like to avoid stretch marks.

I stretch every 2 or 3 days for 5-8 hours at a time.

You are not trying to stretch the skin, you are trying to promote new cell growth. So my 'theory' is to not 'stretch' it more than I have to so I get growth.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
Can it be done in your sleep?


I wouldnt advise it. I fell asleep with my stretcher on and woke up with an erection. It was not the best feeling trying to get an erect glans out of a film canister.... it barely fits in there flaccid.

there are some tuggers you can buy online, but i am worried about jolting in my sleep and pulling it to hard. I don't advise it.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

So you don't strech every day?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ooh- and what about when you have to pee?- is there a hole in the canister or do you take the whole apparatus off every time?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

And does it matter WHAT skin you are promoting growth in? Do you have to be careful to get the same skin every time?


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
Ooh- and what about when you have to pee?- is there a hole in the canister or do you take the whole apparatus off every time?

I made a hole in it for just that purpose. Know what happened? A large mess.

I take it off when I have to goto the bathroom now.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
And does it matter WHAT skin you are promoting growth in? Do you have to be careful to get the same skin every time?

so far all I do is tape the shaft skin to the canister, it seems to choose all on its own where it grows.

so far it has been right in front of the scar line, eventually i will have a 'lip' of skin that i will tape to the canister, but as of now I am just taping the shaft skin.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
So you don't strech every day?


DaddyJoe did. I am not. but I am not in a rush to get it done. I work fine now, I just want to know what it is like to have one, and I want the glans to dekaterinize.

I don't want stretch marks and I am not in a rush. My SO likes me just the way I am, but she wants me to get more out of sex so she is enthusiastic about my restoration 'for' me.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I asked because I read a post where the restoring man was "very careful about which skin. . ."








about the mess.

I'm about to go have my 1000th post party


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
A few nights ago I asked to see dh's penis.

I'm sure this request thrilled him!!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Dh is a CI-3 (circ'ed) and even that level feels great. So maybe the unsure men could just set that as a goal; it might be less intimidating.


----------



## Harley Winston (Feb 3, 2006)

I just wanted to add my thoughts and experience:

Time: There is no straight answer on whether Restoring 24/7 or every few days is best. I typically use the t-tape method with an elastic strap at work and do it 6-8 hours over the 5 day workweek. Weekends I don't bother as it gives me a rest, and I don't have to worry about it. Just like going to the gym to workout, too much can be bad, and doing nothing will get you nowhere. Really, it is your lifestyle and comfort level that will dictate what you do.

Night use: I generally suggest that night-time Restoration is not recommended. The biggest problem is the fear of 'something' happening that could easily be adjusted during the day, but that might cause problems if not noticed while you are asleep. If you are looking at doing something at night, I would suggest that you only try to keep the skin forward (T-tape, small o-rings etc.), but do not actively put tension on the skin. This may be difficult until you have enough skin growth to make coverage during nightly erections comfortable.

Which skin: A man can focus his restoration efforts on either the inner remaining foreskin or the shaft skin, or both. When starting restoration, I suggest focusing tension evenly on both so that both have a chance to grow, which might be faster. When enough slack is achieved, I would focus on the inner skin so that the higher sensitivity of the skin could be spread over a larger surface area. The inner skin is also thinner, and seems to create a more natural skin 'hug' than the thicker shaft skin when it folds back on itself.

You can also try: http://www.apollotechonline.com/Freq..._Questions.php for more detailed information.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy*
http://www.newforeskin.biz/CI/CIchart.htm

Hey, I've got it bookmarked.

This is such an interesting topic! Looking through that, my DH is a CI-3...but he has even more skin than in the picture...yet it never covers the glans like in the CI-4 picture.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua*
I wouldnt advise it. I fell asleep with my stretcher on and woke up with an erection. It was not the best feeling trying to get an erect glans out of a film canister.... it barely fits in there flaccid.









:


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

so are all babies a c9 or higher? or are some babies born with less?


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamao'two*
so are all babies a c9 or higher? or are some babies born with less?

Some babies are born with a short foreskin while others are born with a long foreskin.

My dh is barely a C1 (he has a very tight circumcision) while my ds has C10; he has a long foreskin, but I don't know if it will be like that when he gets older.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathy1_10*

My dh is barely a C1 (he has a very tight circumcision) while my ds has C10; he has a long foreskin, but I don't know if it will be like that when he gets older.

I've been wondering this too. My son is about a CI-9...but when he's erect, his glans is still covered, but there isn't as much skin as the CI-10 picture. Of course he's only 3, which I'm sure is why his glans is still covered when he's erect. (My kid always get's an erection when he poops...so I see it erect at least once a day







)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I still wonder on that website where do the circumcisions start and where do the intact penises start.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:

I still wonder on that website where do the circumcisions start and where do the intact penises start.
Me too. And irl, too.

I posted this but haven't heard anything yet...

Well, all this talk about restoring always gets me thinking.

I think dh is a c-1, and right now I can't really approach him about it, I'm waiting for an opportunity, but I'll always have to tread carefully. All the talk about restoring with some foreskin there makes me feel very sad that I don't think he really has any.

I'm not sure about the circumstances behind dh's circ-- he is Jewish, but I'm not sure he had a Mohel or a circ at the hospital.

Is there any 'typical' Jewish circumcision-- or is it across the board just as hospital circs are???

I know I've heard both mention that in the US there is a 'requirement' for glans exposure (which was just mentioned in brief once) and also comments that in Israel, circumcisions are looser.

Any thoughts???

Jessica


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1*
Me too. And irl, too.

I posted this but haven't heard anything yet...

Well, all this talk about restoring always gets me thinking.

I think dh is a c-1, and right now I can't really approach him about it, I'm waiting for an opportunity, but I'll always have to tread carefully. All the talk about restoring with some foreskin there makes me feel very sad that I don't think he really has any.

I'm not sure about the circumstances behind dh's circ-- he is Jewish, but I'm not sure he had a Mohel or a circ at the hospital.

Is there any 'typical' Jewish circumcision-- or is it across the board just as hospital circs are???

I know I've heard both mention that in the US there is a 'requirement' for glans exposure (which was just mentioned in brief once) and also comments that in Israel, circumcisions are looser.

Any thoughts???

Jessica

Jessica, I am in the exact same boat. My dh is also Jewish, was cut by a mohel. He is so tight, the hairy skin from his scrotum goes halfway up the shaft. It is very uncomfortable at times to say the least. I keep wanting to broach the subject of restoring--not even full restoral, but maybe just enough to get rid of the hair. DUnno


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

A small breakthru happened with dh and his concept of restoring. He didn't relise that the forskin had a sexual function. I explained the mechanics of it and he was a LITTLE more interested. Maybe in 5 years he will be a little more interested.


----------



## Intactguy57 (Mar 13, 2006)

Based on the fact that I have been looking at an intact penis for 57 years I would guess that in the pictures intact starts at the C1-5 picture or no later than the C1-6 picture. May be wrong but looks very familiar.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok. Thanks. I didn't know a circumcision could leave that much forskin, although I don't know why I assumed that.
So when mr. CI4 was being circ'd do you think the doctor left that much skin intentionally (assuming it was done when he was a baby)?
When docs do circ on babies how much control do they have over the ammount of skin left behind?


----------



## Intactguy57 (Mar 13, 2006)

Every thing is so small at that age I have no idea. But for the most part I think a doctor learns from experience where and how to cut. I would hope that I was not the the doctor's first patient had I been cut. I have read stories by nurses that have attended circs where one doctor was training a new resident. You should have read that horror story. Three baby boys one trained doctor and two new resident students. The operation went from a 10-15 minute procedure to a 25-30 minute horror show. I wonder if the parents of those boys ever knew their sons were used as training devices.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intactguy57*
Every thing is so small at that age I have no idea. But for the most part I think a doctor learns from experience where and how to cut. I would hope that I was not the the doctor's first patient had I been cut. I have read stories by nurses that have attended circs where one doctor was training a new resident. You should have read that horror story. Three baby boys one trained doctor and two new resident students. The operation went from a 10-15 minute procedure to a 25-30 minute horror show. I wonder if the parents of those boys ever knew their sons were used as training devices.

That sounds so awful!

I am about a C-8/C-9 flaccid and I resemble a C-6 erect thanks to the Beauge Method.


----------



## Intactguy57 (Mar 13, 2006)

I am around a C1-7 and natural. I have thought about trying for maybe a C1-8 but am just happy to be born in the USA and natural, Thanks Mom and Dad.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intactguy57*
I am around a C1-7 and natural. I have thought about trying for maybe a C1-8 but am just happy to be born in the USA and natural, Thanks Mom and Dad.

Yay!

This is great to hear, I am so glad. Being a Brit I was never really of much risk, despite the fact that my dad had been done (not sure why) it was just not an option.

And C-7 seems fine to me...


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

(whoops, double post)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Would there be any advantage to trying to make your forskin longer? It seems to me that whatever nature intended is likely to be near perfect.


----------



## Intactguy57 (Mar 13, 2006)

Sometimes during a normal days activities, work or play, a shorter style forskin could retract somewhat causing the glands to be exposed to clothing which as you have heard many times can be irritating to the glands, you find yourself fixing yourself with your hands a lot to solve this problem (I don't see how a circ. man stands the constant rubbing that is why they like to circ. boys very young so they never know any other way) The only reason that I would maybe intertain the idea to be a little longer C1-8 or so would be to help this problem.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intactguy57*
Sometimes during a normal days activities, work or play, a shorter style forskin could retract somewhat causing the glands to be exposed to clothing which as you have heard many times can be irritating to the glands, you find yourself fixing yourself with your hands a lot to solve this problem (I don't see how a circ. man stands the constant rubbing that is why they like to circ. boys very young so they never know any other way) The only reason that I would maybe intertain the idea to be a little longer C1-8 or so would be to help this problem.

So what would you use to obtain this desired extra length?


----------

